# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Repositioning door hinges?

## Ricardito

Hi all 
In need of some help I have to change or reposition the hinges for three doors to open the other way.
Does anyone knows how this is done? 
Thanks

----------


## dib

You should define "the other way".  There 3 other ways a door can open!.   
One of those ways you just be able to use hammer and chisel to rebate the hinges in the jambs and the door and use a filler to fill the old rebate ( if the jampbs are going to be painted). And turn the door around.  The other 2 ways you will either have to buy a new door or swap with one of the others ( The big hole in the door might be hard to fill). Either way have to do a bit of thinking.

----------


## Bloss

> Hi all 
> In need of some help I have to change or reposition the hinges for three doors to open the other way.
> Does anyone knows how this is done? 
> Thanks

  As said more info needed - maybe easier with a sketch of how they hang and swing now and the direction of swing sought.

----------


## Ricardito

Don't have sketches but the door opens to the bathroom from the handle on the left hand side so the hinges are on the right there is a retaining frame all around it. Someone told me to remove the frame and swap the hinges although I do not see how the door would then stand in a hallway would not interfere with the movement of white goods for instance

----------

